# LFTS 11-3-18



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Very swampy and wet walk out. A couple deer crashed off walking in. Should be able to hear the deer swishing through puddles instead of leaves crunching today. My cousin is with me today trying to fill tags. 

Good luck all. 

>>——->


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Back at it in Eaton county hoping to lay the smackdown on a good one!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

In my floating blind today in monroe co. Maybe one will swim by.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Alcoa county. Very quiet. The overnight rain quit at 530 am.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Been on stand since 7:30. Can only sit until 10 or 1030


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

3 does so far in cut bean field


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Up a tree in PI county. Occasional snowflake but otherwise dry. 
Good luck all


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hunting in the only semi open area in a massive bedding area, heard sticks crunching everywhere in the datk. Hoping the 60 minutes before legal shooting light was early enough (non bedding areas I usually am setup 30 minutes before legal shooting light). 

First Saturday in November, probably the best it’s going to get. 

2 mystery deer spotted so far and non stop action through sounds only.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Back at it on public in Oceana county. Breezy today!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back at it in Arenac county this morning. Had good activity last night passing on some does and had a decent 8 at 45 yds. Sitting 17 yds from an active scrape this morning in hopes a big boy comes to freshen it up! Did jump one deer in the dark on the way in.... Good luck!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Antrim co private. Curious deer stomped/busted me before light, circled 3 times. Gone now.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Seen one 6pt. Bird dogging so far. (From the swamp in Van buren county). Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## rbrennan26 (Jul 23, 2004)

20 ft high in Alpena County private. 1st hunt of the year for me and the property. Planning to be out all day. Nothing yet but the day is young. Decent amount of scraping activity.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

My view for the morning









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GrosseIler (Nov 14, 2002)

NW Lenawee - Addison checking in.

One of our crew was busted by a nice 130+ 8+ last night. Looking the wrong way and there he was locked on. No shot. 

They’re out there and starting to move some.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Got stuck working this morning. Bucks EVERYWHERE this morning. Deer in almost every field around here. Good luck to everyone who made it out!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Up in the NeLP since 7ish. Not one of my favorite stands, but a stand with history and one I could leave the sticks up. Hunting til 11, then setting the climbing sticks back up on 3 more state land stands. Good luck all.
<----<<<


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

SW mi public this morning. Late start and I was surprised no one beat me here 

As I was walking away from truck guy pulls in running later than me

I watched his light bob around trying to get a fix on his location. 

Saw a nice mink hunting the creek edge where I cross and got all settled in just before daylight


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Top of a ridge in ortinville. Had some spats of rain so far. No deer yet but the squirrels and turkey are just firing up.
Good luck all!
















Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

6 so far 5 doe’s and fawns and one mystery deer, never made it to my climber half way back in the woods I could see a blue flashlight shining in the trees I figure it was someone on the property behind us lost and over shot there stand so I backed out and went to the easiest stand I could climb into.
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Small 5pt just came in and scared bejesus out of me. Wind was gusting and I look down and he’s 5 feet from bottom of tree. 

And now it’s raining. F***ing unbelievable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Just rattled in a big ......... coyote. Damn critters! I’ve seen more yotes on this farm than deer. No shot opportunities. Need to find a good trapper in the Paw Paw area.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

gatorman841 said:


> Bad am here so far, pull up at my property to find my trailer broken into. Looks like they used a sledge hammer. Cleaned me out, took everything that was in there. Deer cart, climbing sticks, seat pads, duck decoys, bone saw, hatchet , tarp, bow target. I’m sure other things I’ll notice after the am hunt. Makes me fn sick , been a rough year with this **** out here. I expected someone to be in my trailer when I pulled up. I sure hope I never run into these pieces of **** one day when I’m out here with my kids.
> As for the hunting part been great am passed on a big buck right before I could barely see my scope, was just hair to dark for clean shot. Seen around 11-12 does since most in the beans. The day has to get better


That sucks man. Hope they catch whoever did it


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

3rd sit in benzie county, bucks have been cruising every sit. Just need the right one to get close. My uncle just popped a doe

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

gatorman841 said:


> Bad am here so far, pull up at my property to find my trailer broken into. Looks like they used a sledge hammer. Cleaned me out, took everything that was in there. Deer cart, climbing sticks, seat pads, duck decoys, bone saw, hatchet , tarp, bow target. I’m sure other things I’ll notice after the am hunt. Makes me fn sick , been a rough year with this **** out here. I expected someone to be in my trailer when I pulled up. I sure hope I never run into these pieces of **** one day when I’m out here with my kids.
> As for the hunting part been great am passed on a big buck right before I could barely see my scope, was just hair to dark for clean shot. Seen around 11-12 does since most in the beans. The day has to get better


I'm sorry for you!!!
I can't stand a thief or a liar!!


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

bigmayer said:


> Live From The Stand! Don't worry, I had the same problem


Thank you!! Now I'll be able to sleep again...lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats to the successful hunters. I’m dealing with a swirly wind coming out of the east now. Time to pick up and move


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

First set in super hingy spot going in at 10am sit til 2pm. Go Irish!!!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Slow for me this morning. Haven’t seen anything! Not even a squirrel!


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bucman said:


> I'm in the same stand as last night. It's on fire here today. Bucks are running in and out of our sanctuary. The one I shot chased a doe out past me then he started going away hit the can then a grunt on the buck roar. He walked back on the trail. Boom! pocket rocket, took the death run bouncing off trees then flopped right next to the trail. I'll post some pics in a while.


Cant wait to check him out!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Also it’s amazing how tolerant to scent 1.5yr old bucks are. I just pulled a Dan Infalt and bounced some milkweed off that dudes back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

This swirly wind got me. Busted by a 3 point at 14 yards.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Watching a big one breed a doe at 200.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Way to go guys! No movement yet,but atleast the coffees hot.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing here. This farm has cattle this year, and I think it has affected how the deer been using it. May be heading back to Kent county earlier than planned.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

8 does/fawns filtered through towing a young six point down wind of them.























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Two lone single fawns so far and a small buck that is wandering around by himself grunting his fool head off 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

cstroh said:


> Way to go guys! No movement yet,but atleast the coffees hot.
> View attachment 337569


Yup! Baby formula here as well.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just grunted this lil guy in


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dead calm and sun, finally in Hillsdale.
The bucks are on their feet here..Some big boys have been spotted.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Just had a doe, button buck, and fawn move through. No followers..... yet.....









Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Heard the geese fly over. Right on que I heard the hunters unleash their fury on them. Sounded like 3 or 4 shooters. Hope they shot well
This is the first flock of the morning. Usually there are several


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

jstfish48162 said:


> Just shot!!!
> 
> Details to follow soon


No blood no hit

Hit a tiny limb and clean miss.

Spent over an hour looking and found arrow buried in the ground.

Back in stand.....no more limbs to deal with now.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

I pulled a dedgoose n forgot my dang grunt tube! But I'm still strapped in.gonna have to pull a noon time stalk to the cabin and retrieve it


----------



## CWesZ71 (Dec 21, 2010)

CHASINEYES said:


> Yup! Baby formula here as well.
> View attachment 337571


Cheers!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

dewy6068 said:


> Congrats! Do the blades on your Dead Meat broadheads rattle? Mine are clipped into the collar correctly and the blades rattle...don’t think it will affect anything but was curious if yours were the same way.


Yes they do. Bow string wax will stop the rattle


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Fool'em said:


> Heard the geese fly over. Right on que I heard the hunters unleash their fury on them. Sounded like 3 or 4 shooters. Hope they shot well
> This is the first flock of the morning. Usually there are several


"unleash the fury Mitch"

 

Keep the goofyness coming. I'm already slap happy and it's not even 10:30 yet. I'll be a Mel Brooks movie by noon


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Had all last week off work and hunted most days. Very slow and never saw more than two deer a sit. 9:55 this morning I see a shooter 8-pt about 50 yards away. Didn’t come close enough for a shot, but sure feels good to finally see a decent buck. Good luck to all of you out there and congrats to the successful hunters so far!!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Got dropped off to my raised heated box blind this morning just before 10AM. This was the time the guides told me I needed to sit according to the live trail cameras that they monitor. I'm after a certain buck in the high fence area today that should score between 230 and 250. At least that is what I paid for. It's going to be really tough getting a deer of this caliber in crossbow range as they had to remove the bait piles due to new regulations. Good luck and be safe out there. I am going to attempt to sit for 2 whole hours before I call for my ride to pick me up. Sometimes I get antsy so well see how it goes.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

What a morning first sit in my North Pine stand I saw 9 Deer mostly running in the field before daylight then four or five after Daybreak along the edge of the field and underneath me but not one buck!
My son saw several deer including a Fork horn and was rushed straight at by a Big Buck that he couldn't get the bow up on!

What a morning Thank You Lord for the November Wood's. I truly feel sorry for anybody that doesn't hunt or his never sat in the woods &







experienced the November deer rut!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yep, pics are acting up again, but here's a cute little guy that was trying to be dinner.









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.......









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nothing for me this morning.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Was just at full draw on a nice 8 point. Every time he would stop there was a little tree covering his vitals 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Fool'em said:


> Heard the geese fly over. Right on que I heard the hunters unleash their fury on them. Sounded like 3 or 4 shooters. Hope they shot well
> This is the first flock of the morning. Usually there are several





Sam22 said:


> Keep the goofyness coming. I'm already slap happy and it's not even 10:30 yet. I'll be a Mel Brooks movie by noon
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You want entertainment? Here's goofy for you. What do you suppose this is?










Here's another one for perspective:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> You want entertainment? Here's goofy for you. What do you suppose this is?
> 
> View attachment 337619
> 
> ...


Awwww nutz


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Sweet recovery!


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

gatorman841 said:


> Bad am here so far, pull up at my property to find my trailer broken into. Looks like they used a sledge hammer. Cleaned me out, took everything that was in there. Deer cart, climbing sticks, seat pads, duck decoys, bone saw, hatchet , tarp, bow target. I’m sure other things I’ll notice after the am hunt. Makes me fn sick , been a rough year with this **** out here. I expected someone to be in my trailer when I pulled up. I sure hope I never run into these pieces of **** one day when I’m out here with my kids.
> As for the hunting part been great am passed on a big buck right before I could barely see my scope, was just hair to dark for clean shot. Seen around 11-12 does since most in the beans. The day has to get better


Sorry for your lose Gator. The number of a**holes just seems to be increasing on a yearly basis. I would suggest putting some cameras up around your trailer in the future. Not a bad idea to be carrying in the woods if you have your Carry License. (don't know what it is called in Michigan).


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

On fire here, bucks chasing does all morning. Seen maybe 30 deer, lots of yearling bucks, 3 two year old 8 points and a big 3 year old that I'd like to shoot but he was 200 yards north of me.


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

Congratulations Bucman!


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

Swampdog467 said:


> Pics acting weird again for anyone else?
> View attachment 337587
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes, half the pics are just showing that broken image for me. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Live from the couch watching Spartans. 12:45 had a shooter walk down my driveway. Go figure.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

LabtechLewis said:


> You want entertainment? Here's goofy for you. What do you suppose this is?
> 
> View attachment 337619
> 
> ...


What a steal........ under a buck!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Sam22 said:


> Presque Isle county, shivering while I check in. In a good spot today. Downwind of doe bedding.
> One unidentifiable at first light. Later had three does come to head to the beds s of me. They walked by behind and up wind.... thought the plan was going to work. Once I thought they were gone and I relaxed they spooked and ran back into the marsh. No stomp, no blow. They had no idea I was here. Then it all made sense when a coyote came out from where they fled. ....I made sure he wouldn't do that again....put a broadhead through his chest.
> 
> Going to try to sit here all day. Walked a ways and hung this in the dark.
> ...


No all day sit for me, just can’t do it. I’ll be back out shortly.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Mrs. HMW got this cool 7pt this morning


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Got some firewood done and now i'm watching some football and eating lunch. shower, then I will be out shortly for this afternoon.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> View attachment 337659
> 
> Mrs. HMW got this cool 7pt this morning


Heck yeah, congrats to her on a nice buck!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Congrats to Mrs. HMW!!!!! Nice buck


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats to Mrs. HMW and the rest of the successful arrow slingers. 



Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> View attachment 337659
> 
> Mrs. HMW got this cool 7pt this morning


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> View attachment 337659
> 
> Mrs. HMW got this cool 7pt this morning


Great buck!!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

mbrewer said:


> BBD...!


It wasn't "Points". Turned out to be a 10 point stranger to me. After what happened yesterday (same stand) I was determined to be better prepared and thread the needle if I had the chance. This one was nose down and traveling when I saw him. I mouth grunted to stop him, didn't work. He kept moving but slower, then he stopped with nothing but some leaves between us. I double, triple checked the shot and let her rip. He dropped instantly, spined. He was frozen stiff but I knew he wouldn't be for long and I couldn't shoot him from where he laid. So I just about fire poled the tree hurrying to get down, now he was thrashing. I positioned from the ground for another shot which is anything but easy if you've ever had to do it. Sent the second one home and watched him take his last breaths, relieved but upset at the same time.

He was lying on the second arrow and my first thought was to flip him over so it didn't break. Other than that he is like he was. Don't know what he scores yet (guessing low 140's) he dressed 200# on the button. I pulled him off the scale quick before he lost another pound.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

mbrewer said:


> It wasn't "Points". Turned out to be a 10 point stranger to me. After what happened yesterday (same stand) I was determined to be better prepared and thread the needle if I had the chance. This one was nose down and traveling when I saw him. I mouth grunted to stop him, didn't work. He kept moving but slower, then he stopped with nothing but some leaves between us. I double, triple checked the shot and let her rip. He dropped instantly, spined. He was frozen stiff but I knew he wouldn't be for long and I couldn't shoot him from where he laid. So I just about fire poled the tree hurrying to get down, now he was thrashing. I positioned from the ground for another shot which is anything but easy if you've ever had to do it. Sent the second one home and watched him take his last breaths, relieved but upset at the same time.
> 
> He was lying on the second arrow and my first thought was to flip him over so it didn't break. Other than that he is like he was. Don't know what he scores yet (guessing low 140's) he dressed 200# on the button. I pulled him off the scale quick before he lost another pound.
> View attachment 337663


Well done!!!! He’s a brute


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

mbrewer said:


> It wasn't "Points". Turned out to be a 10 point stranger to me. After what happened yesterday (same stand) I was determined to be better prepared and thread the needle if I had the chance. This one was nose down and traveling when I saw him. I mouth grunted to stop him, didn't work. He kept moving but slower, then he stopped with nothing but some leaves between us. I double, triple checked the shot and let her rip. He dropped instantly, spined. He was frozen stiff but I knew he wouldn't be for long and I couldn't shoot him from where he laid. So I just about fire poled the tree hurrying to get down, now he was thrashing. I positioned from the ground for another shot which is anything but easy if you've ever had to do it. Sent the second one home and watched him take his last breaths, relieved but upset at the same time.
> 
> He was lying on the second arrow and my first thought was to flip him over so it didn't break. Other than that he is like he was. Don't know what he scores yet (guessing low 140's) he dressed 200# on the button. I pulled him off the scale quick before he lost another pound.
> View attachment 337663


Great buck!! Congrats!! Least no track job!!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

mbrewer said:


> It wasn't "Points". Turned out to be a 10 point stranger to me. After what happened yesterday (same stand) I was determined to be better prepared and thread the needle if I had the chance. This one was nose down and traveling when I saw him. I mouth grunted to stop him, didn't work. He kept moving but slower, then he stopped with nothing but some leaves between us. I double, triple checked the shot and let her rip. He dropped instantly, spined. He was frozen stiff but I knew he wouldn't be for long and I couldn't shoot him from where he laid. So I just about fire poled the tree hurrying to get down, now he was thrashing. I positioned from the ground for another shot which is anything but easy if you've ever had to do it. Sent the second one home and watched him take his last breaths, relieved but upset at the same time.
> 
> He was lying on the second arrow and my first thought was to flip him over so it didn't break. Other than that he is like he was. Don't know what he scores yet (guessing low 140's) he dressed 200# on the button. I pulled him off the scale quick before he lost another pound.
> View attachment 337663



Wow! Great deer!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just heading out in Livingston. I'm pretty excited since I don't get many afternoon hunts in and with all the sign I've been seeing the mornings haven't shown me much.
Congrats to all the successful hunters this morning!
Good luck!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Heading back out in northern Macomb. 4 doe this morning, none in range. Hoping to connect tonight. Good luck all and great bucks down on this thread.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

midmichman80 said:


> Will be heading out just after sun up. Mornings always give me issues with staying in stand for more than a couple hours. Figure if I get in stand later I will be in the woods later. Seen a couple shooter bucks the last few sits. Hoping they move through while I am on stand this morning. Will be sitting state land tonight, haven't hit that stand yet this year.


I'm always in too early and this morning decided to go in a 1/2 to 45 minutes later. I just got in the tree hung the bow and was getting ready to put hat and gloves on and I see a basket rack buck 20 down and 20 out, it was about 7 o'clock then. I could see him plain but I never saw him leave which seemed odd, I thought I was watching him the whole time. I ended up being happy to have seen him and happy he wasn't bigger.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

mbrewer said:


> It wasn't "Points". Turned out to be a 10 point stranger to me. After what happened yesterday (same stand) I was determined to be better prepared and thread the needle if I had the chance. This one was nose down and traveling when I saw him. I mouth grunted to stop him, didn't work. He kept moving but slower, then he stopped with nothing but some leaves between us. I double, triple checked the shot and let her rip. He dropped instantly, spined. He was frozen stiff but I knew he wouldn't be for long and I couldn't shoot him from where he laid. So I just about fire poled the tree hurrying to get down, now he was thrashing. I positioned from the ground for another shot which is anything but easy if you've ever had to do it. Sent the second one home and watched him take his last breaths, relieved but upset at the same time.
> 
> He was lying on the second arrow and my first thought was to flip him over so it didn't break. Other than that he is like he was. Don't know what he scores yet (guessing low 140's) he dressed 200# on the button. I pulled him off the scale quick before he lost another pound.
> View attachment 337663


Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Trout King said:


> Watching a big one breed a doe at 200.


How big was he?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> View attachment 337659
> 
> Mrs. HMW got this cool 7pt this morning


Congrats to the Lady! Great buck!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> You want entertainment? Here's goofy for you. What do you suppose this is?
> 
> View attachment 337619
> 
> ...


Somebody's scroat leaking out the side of tree saddle?


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> View attachment 337659
> 
> Mrs. HMW got this cool 7pt this morning


You go girl!!!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> It wasn't "Points". Turned out to be a 10 point stranger to me. After what happened yesterday (same stand) I was determined to be better prepared and thread the needle if I had the chance. This one was nose down and traveling when I saw him. I mouth grunted to stop him, didn't work. He kept moving but slower, then he stopped with nothing but some leaves between us. I double, triple checked the shot and let her rip. He dropped instantly, spined. He was frozen stiff but I knew he wouldn't be for long and I couldn't shoot him from where he laid. So I just about fire poled the tree hurrying to get down, now he was thrashing. I positioned from the ground for another shot which is anything but easy if you've ever had to do it. Sent the second one home and watched him take his last breaths, relieved but upset at the same time.
> 
> He was lying on the second arrow and my first thought was to flip him over so it didn't break. Other than that he is like he was. Don't know what he scores yet (guessing low 140's) he dressed 200# on the button. I pulled him off the scale quick before he lost another pound.
> View attachment 337663


You outdid yourself on that one, Emm! 200 pounder! Dang!  Green with envy.

So, along with 700" are you also in the 1000 lb. club? Can't remember if that was discussed in the Pat Robertson thread...

Which county did that brute call home?

Congrats.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

mbrewer said:


> It wasn't "Points". Turned out to be a 10 point stranger to me. After what happened yesterday (same stand) I was determined to be better prepared and thread the needle if I had the chance. This one was nose down and traveling when I saw him. I mouth grunted to stop him, didn't work. He kept moving but slower, then he stopped with nothing but some leaves between us. I double, triple checked the shot and let her rip. He dropped instantly, spined. He was frozen stiff but I knew he wouldn't be for long and I couldn't shoot him from where he laid. So I just about fire poled the tree hurrying to get down, now he was thrashing. I positioned from the ground for another shot which is anything but easy if you've ever had to do it. Sent the second one home and watched him take his last breaths, relieved but upset at the same time.
> 
> He was lying on the second arrow and my first thought was to flip him over so it didn't break. Other than that he is like he was. Don't know what he scores yet (guessing low 140's) he dressed 200# on the button. I pulled him off the scale quick before he lost another pound.
> View attachment 337663


Awesome buck..Congrats

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 337705
> 
> 
> I paint white stripes on mine this time of the year just for crazy guys like OGB. Helps them to know they’re not deer if their eyesight is failing.


I think Hubb had a thread on that.....lol


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dish7 said:


> Awesome. I do have two questions. One, how do keep all these Hillsdale jungle bucks around without any does? And two, how long are you going to let your family keep showing you up like this? LOL. Just kidding. You guys are having a great season, keep it going. Your hard jungle work is paying off.


2 likes for this one..Also want to know how he scored the good lookin hunting wife??...I've met HMW...  

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

My middle daughters first ever sit in the woods with dad. Perfect weather, snackin on Halloween candy, hope some deer come by for her to see. Doesn’t get much better!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 337717
> My middle daughters first ever sit in the woods with dad. Perfect weather, snackin on Halloween candy, hope some deer come by for her to see. Doesn’t get much better!


Good luck. Did you bring the iPad ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Shes been begging to go since last season and is obsessed with camo, even though i very rarely where it other than when im hunting! Shes pumped!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Tom (mich) said:


> View attachment 337703
> I've got good news and bad news, well not so bad news.
> 
> Good news - 15 min after settling in stand this 8 pt comes trotting past, nose to the ground. After mouth grunting for what seems like 37 times, he stops at 40 yards and offers a quarter away shot. I hit him exactly where I aimed and went only another 30 yards and piled up.
> ...


One you won't forget congrats!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Back in Kent county. Congrats on some real nice deer taken today.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> Good luck. Did you bring the iPad ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


She just found it haha.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

So I’m still in my climber, the buck Jack will be the smallest buck posted on here today, but he was my target, I guess some times it isn’t about the size of the antlers, and that’s exactly what this buck isn’t about, I have passed a LOT of bucks way bigger than him but it’s cool to pick one out and go for that buck, I’m still here because the shot was right in the arm pit, it’s right where I was aiming but I thought he was going to drop and he didn’t, my lighted nock failed so I can’t see the arrow but I can see lots of blood on the ground threw my binos.
Flight


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Tom (mich) said:


> View attachment 337703
> I've got good news and bad news, well not so bad news.
> 
> Good news - 15 min after settling in stand this 8 pt comes trotting past, nose to the ground. After mouth grunting for what seems like 37 times, he stops at 40 yards and offers a quarter away shot. I hit him exactly where I aimed and went only another 30 yards and piled up.
> ...


Tough to get the Lund in there! Congrats!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> View attachment 337659
> 
> Mrs. HMW got this cool 7pt this morning


Nice work, that's awesome! Congrats to her, gotta be your turn now, right?!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

mbrewer said:


> It wasn't "Points". Turned out to be a 10 point stranger to me. After what happened yesterday (same stand) I was determined to be better prepared and thread the needle if I had the chance. This one was nose down and traveling when I saw him. I mouth grunted to stop him, didn't work. He kept moving but slower, then he stopped with nothing but some leaves between us. I double, triple checked the shot and let her rip. He dropped instantly, spined. He was frozen stiff but I knew he wouldn't be for long and I couldn't shoot him from where he laid. So I just about fire poled the tree hurrying to get down, now he was thrashing. I positioned from the ground for another shot which is anything but easy if you've ever had to do it. Sent the second one home and watched him take his last breaths, relieved but upset at the same time.
> 
> He was lying on the second arrow and my first thought was to flip him over so it didn't break. Other than that he is like he was. Don't know what he scores yet (guessing low 140's) he dressed 200# on the button. I pulled him off the scale quick before he lost another pound.
> View attachment 337663


Hell yeah, Brew! That's a tank, true story! Happy for ya!


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Nice work, that's awesome! Congrats to her, gotta be your turn now, right?!


Wife says maybe 2020 i can get a turn to hunt


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

It's redemption day. The big nine I missed last Saturday is hanging around tending a doe around my food plot. He's been out at least 5 times. Just had a small spike chasing a doe and breed her right behind me. I got video but not sure how to post it.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

3 year and a halfers within 20 yards this morning and another locked up with a doe (walking like she was in heat) and time for a change of scenery. And first time out with my Tactacam 5.0. Usually a camera on stand with me is a sure jinx!
Aim small, miss small!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Filled my second buck tag at 9:20 this morning. Not the biggest rack, but he had a good sized body and I decided he was big enough for me. He gave me a good 42 yd broadside and my Stryker Xbow didn’t disappoint. He only made it 30 yards and piled up 10 yds off the road. Made the drag easier for sure!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

No deer yet. The sun came out!!! It’s been so long since I’ve seen it, I forgot what it’s like.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in Arenac tonight with my oldest daughter! Just hoping the deer cooperate and come by for a visit! Congrats to all that scored today looks like a lot of big boys hit the dirt!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

It's on fire today


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 337731
> View attachment 337733
> View attachment 337735
> Filled my second buck tag at 9:20 this morning. Not the biggest rack, but he had a good sized body and I decided he was big enough for me. He gave me a good 42 yd broadside and my Stryker Xbow didn’t disappoint. He only made it 30 yards and piled up 10 yds off the road. Made the drag easier for sure!


Nice buck and incredible shot. Hey, unless your dad's name is Donald, you can't expect to shoot the B1G1 every year. Tagged out? Woah. Awesome job.


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Just the one small buck, a spooky hen, and squirrels including the most beautiful black squirrel with most luscious jet black fur I’ve ever seen. Was tempted to bring him home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey, why not..they're delicious!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Wow! Just popped in to say hi. No deer yet, but lots of sign. Congrats on all the great deer. Happy hour! Gotta go.
<----<<<


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> Presque Isle county, shivering while I check in. In a good spot today. Downwind of doe bedding.
> One unidentifiable at first light. Later had three does come to head to the beds s of me. They walked by behind and up wind.... thought the plan was going to work. Once I thought they were gone and I relaxed they spooked and ran back into the marsh. No stomp, no blow. They had no idea I was here. Then it all made sense when a coyote came out from where they fled. ....I made sure he wouldn't do that again....put a broadhead through his chest.
> 
> Going to try to sit here all day. Walked a ways and hung this in the dark.
> ...


Ya. 4 point. Saw him 3 times now tonight. Grunting and chased a doe. Saw 2 yotes at 163 yds. Deer are moving for sure.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nothing but squirrel so far for me congrats all


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> You outdid yourself on that one, Emm! 200 pounder! Dang!  Green with envy.
> 
> So, along with 700" are you also in the 1000 lb. club? Can't remember if that was discussed in the Pat Robertson thread...
> 
> ...


Never heard of the 1000# club but no I wouldn't. I might have 3, maybe 4 with a handful of thumbs on the scale. Washtenaw County buck.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Sitting the SE side of sanctuary. Bumped a doe and 2 fawns getting here over an hour ago.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 337717
> My middle daughters first ever sit in the woods with dad. Perfect weather, snackin on Halloween candy, hope some deer come by for her to see. Doesn’t get much better!


No it doesn't, best pic of the day.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Tom (mich) said:


> View attachment 337703
> I've got good news and bad news, well not so bad news.
> 
> Good news - 15 min after settling in stand this 8 pt comes trotting past, nose to the ground. After mouth grunting for what seems like 37 times, he stops at 40 yards and offers a quarter away shot. I hit him exactly where I aimed and went only another 30 yards and piled up.
> ...


Nice buck and great picture


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 337731
> View attachment 337733
> View attachment 337735
> Filled my second buck tag at 9:20 this morning. Not the biggest rack, but he had a good sized body and I decided he was big enough for me. He gave me a good 42 yd broadside and my Stryker Xbow didn’t disappoint. He only made it 30 yards and piled up 10 yds off the road. Made the drag easier for sure!


Nice, he looks like a 10ga slug!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Lots of fat on the arrow.....I’m worried
Flight


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

No deer at all this am. Got back out later than wanted but managed to cross a lot of things of the chores list today. Just had a nice 2.5 8 come through, first thought was no, but then thought I haven’t taken a deer of the new homestead yet... I was ready, he needed to turn right but he went left and could care less about my grunts, great time eitherway!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 337757
> 
> Lots of fat on the arrow.....I’m worried
> Flight


Good luck hope you find him


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

First all day sit for the year for me in a stand that has never been hunted. I was saving it for a good North wind and today was the day.

I had good action all morning. A shooter slipped by within range twice but never gave me a shot. Had good chasing action with a 2.5 year old 8 and a small spike.

Mid day was great. Same 2.5 year old 8 came by at 11:30. More chasing around 1 and 2 but no shooters. A separate young 8 and a fork walked through around 3:30.

An hour ago I heard the combine fire up 1/2 mile to the south of me and texted my dad that it was a good sign, although the wind was out of the north. Sure enough like clockwork 15 minutes later I hear footsteps and see the same shooter buck from this morning as well as a bigger buck walking right for me. I have no trail cam pictures of the bigger one but he is a perfect wide 8, good mass and decent tine length. The bigger deer is clearly limping and has something hanging from his mouth. They make it to 35 yards and the big one winds me. He is now facing straight away but has to walk through my lane to leave. I get to full draw and wait... and wait. Finally he takes his step, I settle my pin and touch the release. Whack!! My arrow center punches the only branch in the entire lane that is an inch in diameter at best. I think I could take that same shot 100 times over again and not hit that branch but that’s the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

spikekilla said:


> View attachment 337547
> View attachment 337545
> My pops put one down this morning


Beautiful buck great brow tines also, good shot-Man!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Bucman said:


> View attachment 337739
> 
> It's on fire today


Made me lol


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Just smoked that big buck. He ran in the swamp but I think I heard him go down. It's going to be a loooong night!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

5333 said:


> View attachment 337897
> View attachment 337895
> View attachment 337893
> My son connected on a nice one last night for his first archery buck. I am one proud papa!


Nice deer, congrats!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rocknreel2 (Jun 8, 2004)

5333 said:


> View attachment 337897
> View attachment 337895
> View attachment 337893
> My son connected on a nice one last night for his first archery buck. I am one proud papa!


Nice one 5333, that has to be close to your homefront not your NLP property eh?


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

5 does and a small buck


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Got this guy harassing some does. He’s not as big as he looks


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

5333 said:


> View attachment 337897
> View attachment 337895
> View attachment 337893
> My son connected on a nice one last night for his first archery buck. I am one proud papa!


Too legit to quit, congrats to all.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Passed up this guy and also gave a yote a hair cut.


Looks like his 2nd loop around the bedding was just too much to handle eh?


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

rocknreel2 said:


> Nice one 5333, that has to be close to your homefront not your NLP property eh?


Yup
Southwest of Grand Rapids


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Sitting here watching a football game thinking about this deer I shot, the right thing to do is let him go till morning, just worried about coyotes, I know if he is dead tonight he will be dead in the morning, just don’t want the coyotes to get into him.
> Flight


 Did you ever find Him?


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Eric Bee said:


> Did you ever find Him?


Unfortunately no, let him go 12 hour’s and took up the trail, found where he bedded one last time then after that there wasn’t any more blood, I hit him low in the arm pit and have to believe that if I struck the heart he would have been dead the first place I jumped him up after 2 plus hours of waiting.
Flight


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Trying to get a little in between rain. Grand Traverse co public


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I set my clock back an hour. It appears some of you guys set your calendar back a day. It’s Sunday the 4Th.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I shot this guy around 4:15 on Saturday. I got set around 3pm and hadn’t seen anything so I hit my grunt tube around 4:10 and he came calmly walking through a few minutes later. I sliced through the bottom of the heart and he made it around 100yds. I had my cousin in from GR to hunt and went and picked my nephew up from church to help with the track. He text's me (from his mothers phone) just about every time I hunt to see if I shot anything because he really want's to track something! It ended up being a great night hanging around the bonfire at camp!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Hubb H.!


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I shot this guy around 4:15 on Saturday. I got set around 3pm and hadn’t seen anything so I hit my grunt tube around 4:10 and he came calmly walking through a few minutes later. I sliced through the bottom of the heart and he made it around 100yds. I had my cousin in from GR to hunt and went and picked my nephew up from church to help with the track. He text's me (from his mothers phone) just about every time I hunt to see if I shot anything because he really want's to track something! It ended up being a great night hanging around the bonfire at camp!


Great Buck!!


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Way to go Hubb. Congrats man!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I shot this guy around 4:15 on Saturday. I got set around 3pm and hadn’t seen anything so I hit my grunt tube around 4:10 and he came calmly walking through a few minutes later. I sliced through the bottom of the heart and he made it around 100yds. I had my cousin in from GR to hunt and went and picked my nephew up from church to help with the track. He text's me (from his mothers phone) just about every time I hunt to see if I shot anything because he really want's to track something! It ended up being a great night hanging around the bonfire at camp!


Sounds like a fun recovery. I sure would have liked to be a fly on the wall when you stepped in the sanctuary and quietly excused your cuz from church for, um, a pressing family matter. Hope he at least heard the end of the sermon! 

Great buck Hubb!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I shot this guy around 4:15 on Saturday. I got set around 3pm and hadn’t seen anything so I hit my grunt tube around 4:10 and he came calmly walking through a few minutes later. I sliced through the bottom of the heart and he made it around 100yds. I had my cousin in from GR to hunt and went and picked my nephew up from church to help with the track. He text's me (from his mothers phone) just about every time I hunt to see if I shot anything because he really want's to track something! It ended up being a great night hanging around the bonfire at camp!


Great buck, congrats!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I shot this guy around 4:15 on Saturday. I got set around 3pm and hadn’t seen anything so I hit my grunt tube around 4:10 and he came calmly walking through a few minutes later. I sliced through the bottom of the heart and he made it around 100yds. I had my cousin in from GR to hunt and went and picked my nephew up from church to help with the track. He text's me (from his mothers phone) just about every time I hunt to see if I shot anything because he really want's to track something! It ended up being a great night hanging around the bonfire at camp!


Congrats on the buck man. How many pics did you have of him?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

LabtechLewis said:


> Sounds like a fun recovery. I sure would have liked to be a fly on the wall when you stepped in the sanctuary and quietly excused your cuz from church for, um, a pressing family matter. Hope he at least heard the end of the sermon!
> 
> Great buck Hubb!


Haha, I wouldn’t dream of pulling that move! I parked next to his moms car and waited like a good catholic. Lol


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Namrock said:


> Congrats on the buck man. How many pics did you have of him?


Just one from oct 19th which was around the last time the cam in this area was checked.


----------

